# 1949 +/- Paramount Headset Help



## sryanak (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Schwinn Paramount from the late 40s early 50s that is missing one of it's headset races. They appear to have been identical. Any thoughts on haw best to find or make a new one? I'm also missing handlebars and pedals but suspect I can come at least close on those. Thanks


----------



## bud poe (Aug 2, 2010)

If they're the same, take the one you have to a local machine shop who will do small orders.  They should be able to give you a quote on making one based on the existing race.  You might also try some bike shops that deal with used bikes, they sometimes stock old spare parts...Good luck!


----------



## sam (Aug 3, 2010)

Both Itialian and English bikes used those races.New BMX bikes also use a resessed race.Try some british bike suppliers.Try some links at:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/index.html


----------



## sryanak (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'm now looking for a floating race headset!


----------



## sam (Aug 4, 2010)

You will need a clip like this one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nos-Head-Clip...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item35aacc0b26


----------



## sam (Aug 4, 2010)

Also contact Dale Brown at Cycles de Ore


----------



## sryanak (Aug 4, 2010)

sam said:


> You will need a clip like this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nos-Head-Clip...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item35aacc0b26




I don't think I need that. This bike has a regular thread on upper race on the steer tube. Intresting to me is the stem which is two piece with the vertical part held in to the steer tube with a normal wedge bolt and the horizintal piece exactly like we use today with aheadset style headsets. I'll try to post a picture.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 4, 2010)

That stem was a standard Schwinn Paramount/Superior part that sometimes showed up on New Worlds. Here's a tiny picture:
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/parmountstem.jpg


----------



## sryanak (Aug 5, 2010)

That's exactly it.


----------



## Bendix (Sep 2, 2010)

Andrew Gorman said:


> That stem was a standard Schwinn Paramount/Superior part that sometimes showed up on New Worlds. Here's a tiny picture:
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/parmountstem.jpg




i've had it on a few continentals as well, what a neat little part.


----------

